# The best Help Wanted ad I've ever seen



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

*Help wanted*:
Cook with experience. Please do not reply if you oversleep, have court often, don't have a baby sitter every day, have to get rides later then our workday begins, experience flat tires every week, have to hold on to a cell phone all day, or become an expert at your job with no need to learn or take advice after the first day. Must also remember to come back to work the day after payday.
Should not expect to receive gold stars for being on time.
If you qualify please call blah blah blah

PERFECT!!!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

priceless!


----------



## toddhicks209 (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree with all requirements except the one about having a baby sitter.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------

